# Wanting to try a casting tournament



## fishingeek (Aug 30, 2004)

I am interested in trying a casting tournament but only competing in the 8oz Hatteras style casting. I think some these tournaments have this style of casting? I'm not looking to break records but more for learning, practicing, and more accurately measuring my distance. What options and schedules are for tournaments this year in the VA/MD/NC area? Tommy?


----------



## TreeClimber (Oct 10, 2017)

×2


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Carolina Surf Casters Association 2019 Casting tournament Schedule!

March 9-10
April 6-7
Sept – 21-22
Oct – 12-13 United States Primo Championship.

March, Sept and Oct events will take place at the Windsor VA. field. 21311 Courthouse Hwy, Windsor, VA 23487-6136

The April Tournament will take place at 5000 Mount Olive Highway, Newton Grove, NC


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Looking forward to the new field in Newton Grove in April........ Perfect time to get back in the Groove for the Spring Drum Bite...Want to try the new CCP rod.....Ryan L is attending, right?


----------

